# Bitis Nasicornis... are these stunning snake in the UK?



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

are these stunning snake in the UK, 
And are they readily available....


JUST WONDERING :lol2:


Can a mod please edit the title..Damn computer


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

They certainly are available in the UK, we had quite a few pass through our hands last year ... not literally of course! :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ooooooo Cool....
Thanks for that


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

They are, best bloke to get in touch with though is Markus Kampa, amazing snakes and great prices.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Al Hyde has some beauts, apparently they dont make great captives though, very susceptable to disturbance and get stressed easily.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals.......

ok......:lol:


----------



## morelia-inc-uk (Apr 9, 2008)

A colleague of mine actually bred Nasicornis for the first time in the UK two years ago. I went round and grabbed a few photos of them but please excuse the last one as its a little dark.




























Thanks 

Mick & Jackie


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Awwwww...There Bloody stunning...
Looked like they been photoshoped


----------



## morelia-inc-uk (Apr 9, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Awwwww...There Bloody stunning...
> Looked like they been photoshoped


They were amazing babes, I think he has 15 born, 12 of which survived but as Si said on "al Hydes" behalf they are very susceptable to change.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Those colours and patterning are lovely.


----------

